# ANGRY while dieting



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

Does anyone else get really angry, irritable and envious when on a diet?

I'm on a strict diet, no more junk food. I eat enough calories, but only from salmon, nuts, fruits and vegetables. I also exercise, drink 8 glasses of water a day, sleep, blah blah blah. 

I'm grumpy as FUCK, all I want right now is a bag of potato chips, 5 bars of Hersheys chocolate, a Monster-sized Slim Jim, macaroni and cheese, etc.

Whenever I see people eating, see delicious/convenience foods around, I just get raging jealous. My stomach is full, but I feel empty. DEPRIVED.

I also notice that I've got a much shorter temper since I started - just much more impatience and irritable.

I'm not normally all "emo" like this, is it normal for dieters to be in this nasty of a mood? I'm just fucking PISSED that I have to tolerate this.


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

Oh, and I do have a little bit of treats "in moderation", since it theoretically is supposed to make dieters feel less deprived.

BULLSHIT. It makes it _worse_. I'm like..."Wtf? THAT'S IT? GONE ALREADY? So tasty. AND NO MORE? Back to celery now???" 

I even refused to go out tonight because I knew I would've caved.


----------



## Khar (May 21, 2011)

Yes, anger, irritability and envy are pretty normal things for folks to experience (and if I had enough posts, I could actually cite where I know this from and link you there). Honestly, one of the best ways to get over the cranky side of dieting is to increase the amount you work out, which tends to do wonders. While I know you said you are already working out, hitting the bike or something for another twenty minutes might do you a lot of good. I know it does me a lot of good when I am trying to lose a little weight. 

To be honest, doing a drastic change may be one of the larger problems here. You are playing with a massive part of your "reward" system, not to mention no doubt a fair amount of sugars and fats and such, from your diet all in one go, and your body is going to make sure that you know very well it's not impressed with what you are trying to do to it. Humans, like most mammals, don't handle massive diet changes very well, even if it's to a healthier diet -- a body gets used to a particular diet, and is going to warn you that you'd better want to make the change if you are doing it. 

It's much better to phase not just into exercise regimens, but into diets as well -- hardcore diets from the getgo are more likely to lead to failure and a lot more likely to anger you while you are doing them. Your body is not going to be satisfied with one or two treats if those one or two treats are a massive decrease from previous diets. If you have to make a massive change now, then make a massive change now, but this will be a repercussions of that -- you will likely see some results sooner, but you'll be more miserable until you see them. 

I'd also take a look at what you are doing during this period as well. Dieters have a nasty habit of putting themselves in situations where things become worse, or of being more heavily influenced by things which would normally make you more aggressive (movies, commercials, etc). Finding ways to avoid these things are a big thing, and while I know it sounds simple, I know from experience it's tougher than it looks.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

I'd be angry too if I was on that kind of diet
All I have to say, sorry


----------



## shlaraki (Apr 19, 2011)

I know how you feel, it's either a lot or nothing. I had a huge sweet tooth as a child, and even now, I'm trying to overcome it. And I hate watching people eating junk food in public when you're trying to avoid eating it. I'm always like go away, you're making it worse!

I love junk food, especially sweets, but I always feel guilty or like crap after I eat them. But I always feel refreshed and energized after eating fruits and vegetables. If you're dieting, you may as well be eating foods that make you feel happy, so don't force yourself to be eating something you dislike when you could be eating something else that tastes better and is also healthy. 

And remember when you're munching on that celery stick how the good feelings will stay after consumption.

If you just started your diet, maybe that's why you feel "emo." I heard that it takes three days to get sugar out of your system, and those first three days will be hell. But after it's over, you should be feeling pretty okay. I would recommend not consuming any sugar or junk throughout your diet. You'll just end up craving it more, especially if you're like me and that one little treat just isn't enough.

In a way, it's kind of like giving a recovering alcoholic beer. The risks are too high he won't be able to stop.

What you also need is a distractor, when you're bored, you're more likely to find yourself craving all of that bad stuff. Listening to really good music, reading and drawing usually causes me to zone out, and I can go for hours on end without even noticing that my cravings have gone away. 

You probably already did this, but don't keep anything bad in your house, and only go to the store when you need to buy more stuff. Make a shopping list so you only have to go once in a while and can go knowing exactly what you need to purchase.

Khar made some really good points, too; take it slow, changing one thing at a time. Like for the first couple of days get rid of sugars gradually, then get rid of heavy starches, then red meat, then other types of bad food, etc.

No one said dieting was easy, but the pain you suffer through now will pay off a bunch when you have a nicer bodier in the future. 

Try not to ever give yourself a day off your diet, because it will be hard to get back on track the next day. 

I wish you luck.


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

Ok, now I'm *really* angry - at myself. I finally caved, went out....got sotned and drunk and gorged at In N Out. Nice.

Stupid people. I want to become an Introvert, that way I won't be swayed by pestering humans. :dry:


----------



## DarkyNWO (Mar 21, 2011)

Well, I'm not one for 'diets' really. Cause going on a diet means that eventually when you hit your target weight, you'll go OFF your diet, and guess what will happen to your body when you go back to your old lifestyle? Food for thought.


----------



## BeeInTheBonnet (Sep 15, 2010)

Do you get enough of everything? Like carbs and fats, for instance? Is it a diet that is actually sustainable over long periods of time? In one of my obscenically healthy periods, I actually overdid it with making my diet way too protein-oriented. Also, are your healthy replacements for fastfood tasty to you? 

Btw, eating small portions of chocolate NEVER worked for me either. I either eat the whole bar or I eat no chocolate. Eating sweets works like an addiction for me. Once I stop eating them, I stop craving sugar after a week. But give me a piece of chocolate afterwards and observe the destruction.

EDIT: One more thing - are you on a diet for health reasons or to lose weight?


----------



## Wheelie (Apr 2, 2010)

You've got it all wrong lol. What is this silly dieting you have?

First thing you gotta do, work out what the hell is stressing you out in your life. Because thats probably what has gotten you so dependent and addicted to food and high calories and sugar. Work out your issues be they external or internal, and once you're at peace with yourself and distance yourself and worked out a more sustainable coping technique, then we can work on the dieting and exercise. 

Once you are no longer stressed and anxious ( I mean chronic stress, the anxiety and depression) Your hormones are gonna get back into whack. Your body isn't always going to be on a low gear fight-or-flight adrenaline response that has you buzzing the whole day and craving calories for 60 second fight-or-flight response you can't even tell you have because you're so habituated to it. You're gonna feel heaps relaxed and have a very general sense of calm and rapport with the universe. 

Then maybe start doing exercises, and soon your body will tell you what it wants you to eat. It won't be all that sugary high fat stuff too, and naturally you won't crave that stuff either. You'll still enjoy them, but it'll be like a 30 second novelty which will wear off. Imagine that! The sweets and fat that has such a strong hold on you right now will not even interest you when you're healthy.


----------



## Michael82 (Dec 13, 2010)

Willy said:


> YFirst thing you gotta do, work out what the hell is stressing you out in your life.


That is actually the thing that stops us doing what we have to do. While thinking why we are not doing what we have to do while we already know it.

"I should not eat this cookie"

"crunch crunch crunch"

Wake up Willy! Note to self as well lol.


----------



## Wheelie (Apr 2, 2010)

Michael82 said:


> That is actually the thing that stops us doing what we have to do. While thinking why we are not doing what we have to do while we already know it.
> 
> "I should not eat this cookie"
> 
> ...


I don't mean it that way. But rather a bit more deeper. Why can't you eat that cookie? Why do you refrain? What is it bad for you (yes, in large quantities), will effect your body weight, your health, your self esteem, or identity? If it wasn't an issue you wouldn't want it so badly for it become an issue.

Ok I understand that you want to be more healthy and so you feel stressed, so that drives you to eat the cookie?

Like smoking, why shouldn't you smoke? Because it'll kill you, but it helps relieve the stress. Where's this stress coming from? many things, one of which is the fact that smoking will kill you. There are other factors like work, study, relationships, finance etc. But if they were all gone I think the will power one has to overcome a single stress (i.e. addiction to cigarettes, or cookies) is sufficient.

But if you're not going to tackle the problem at the source, dieting is going to be very challenging and angering. And a lot of people can't afford to address other issues in their lives at their present times and that is totally understandable, the trouble is: even if one were to manage to achieve their goal of loosing weight or quitting smoking, there's a very high chance you'll "relapse" and go back to your poor eating or smoking as soon as the next stressful thing comes along.


----------



## Michael82 (Dec 13, 2010)

Willy said:


> But rather a bit more deeper.


Once you know that you should not eat it, then is it productive, realistic or useful to think more about it?

The answer to this rhetorical question is no. I think the interest in healthy food helps to eat it and be happy with it at the same time. It makes you stronger, and unhealthy people will look up to you. Healthy=thinnier=happier=healthier.

If you don't believe it is true then it means you added up the knowledge or some kind of faith to with which you came to that conclusion. Long story short: unhealthy food is unhealthy.


----------



## Wheelie (Apr 2, 2010)

Michael82 said:


> Once you know that you should not eat it, then is it productive, realistic or useful to think more about it?
> 
> The answer to this rhetorical question is no. I think the interest in healthy food helps to eat it and be happy with it at the same time. It makes you stronger, and unhealthy people will look up to you. Healthy=thinnier=happier=healthier.
> 
> If you don't believe it is true then it means you added up the knowledge or some kind of faith to with which you came to that conclusion. Long story short: unhealthy food is unhealthy.


Yes, but!

lol 

When it comes to food, its definitely not that simple, and to say that one can think rationally about it is probably overestimating the will power of the individual. Especially in times when they are stressed, tired or unhappy. Unhealthy = Unhealthy, yes but its still fun, and while I'm enjoying the unhealthy food, I'm having fun! I don't give a rats ass until I finish, then its too late.

My guess is everyone knows how bad it is to eat what they know they shouldn't be eating. But they'll still do it for the short term pleasure, the idea of people looking up to you doesn't even come into mind. Till maybe after the fun of chewing and swallowing is over, then you start thinking how much you were a pig and start hating yourself for it. The concept of dieting so that you will have unhealthy people look up to you is suggesting that perhaps there are some deeper self-esteem issues in the person. Why not binge all you want, then get lipo, damn those unhealthy people are really going to look up to you, not only can you eat all you want, but you can have the body of your dreams without any effort or sacrifice. Of course it doesn't work like that.

The most sustainable way I believe of addressing this problem is to eat healthy simple because you want to be and feel healthy and extend your life and have more energy. If its simply to make others feel envious so you can derive some satisfaction from that and a scrap of self-esteem, it might work, but its not sustainable in the long run. Because whatever insecurities that are fueling this desire to be healthy are the same ones that you're going eat that cookie so you can forget about them.

edit: In addition, those insecurities might compound with other issues in a persons life which might promote these unhealthy habits. 

If one can get rid of those, then the whole refraining from eating bad and the idea of eating good, gets easier and more importantly sustainable! And this is what I believe might be one of the biggest factors behind the anger and resentment. Along with the all the biochemical changes that taking place because of a such an abrupt change in diet.


----------



## Michael82 (Dec 13, 2010)

Willy said:


> Yes, but!
> 
> lol
> 
> ...


To be short: there's only one way the body works? :happy: Eating bad food MUST be connected with a lack of motivation because to be motivated to do things requires energy and thus healthy food.

(Sorry for being short, you wouldn't say I have a food problem :tongue


----------



## Paeter (May 18, 2011)

The solution is not so much in the calories but more in the carbohydrates. Lower your carbohydrate intake to below 70g a day and see if it makes a difference. If not lower it to below 50g. If not lower it to below 20g a day. See if you feel deprived then. Do each one for at least a week. You'll never know if you don't try it. There's no motivation like desperation. The science is solid but you don't need to understand it. If it works for you, who cares? More than likely your cells are not getting as much energy as they want. Lowering your insulin will allow more fat out of your fat cells to be burned by your cells. Most people forget omega-3s, proteins, and vitamins and minerals which your body will try to get. When I was starving myself I was incredibly angry and irritable. I'd never been so snappy and pissed off all the time in my life. It was really quite something. On the fourth day fasting I snapped and yelled at my teacher back in high school and stormed out and went home.


----------



## kindaconfused (Apr 30, 2010)

there is a word for being angry when hungry; 
hangry


----------



## BeeInTheBonnet (Sep 15, 2010)

Paeter said:


> The solution is not so much in the calories but more in the carbohydrates. Lower your carbohydrate intake to below 70g a day and see if it makes a difference. If not lower it to below 50g. If not lower it to below 20g a day. See if you feel deprived then. Do each one for at least a week. You'll never know if you don't try it. There's no motivation like desperation. The science is solid but you don't need to understand it. If it works for you, who cares? More than likely your cells are not getting as much energy as they want. Lowering your insulin will allow more fat out of your fat cells to be burned by your cells. Most people forget omega-3s, proteins, and vitamins and minerals which your body will try to get. When I was starving myself I was incredibly angry and irritable. I'd never been so snappy and pissed off all the time in my life. It was really quite something. On the fourth day fasting I snapped and yelled at my teacher back in high school and stormed out and went home.


Lower the carb intake below 20 g a day? Can you actually _not_ feel deprived on such a low amount of carbs? How is it possible to maintain such a diet over long periods of time? This seems to me a really drastic change for the organism, so how can you prevent it from snapping back at you, wanting to get its carbs back and then producing a massive yo-yo effect after you cave in? Wouldn't your insulin reaction to carbs be greater after such a diet? And what is the solid science behind it that we don't need to understand? And why shouldn't we want to understand? How can we appreciate your proposal when we don't understand the rationale behind it? :shocked:

EDIT: Hmmm... I started researching the subject and I found this:
http://women.webmd.com/guide/high-protein-low-carbohydrate-diets


----------



## Paeter (May 18, 2011)

BeeInTheBonnet said:


> Lower the carb intake below 20 g a day? Can you actually _not_ feel deprived on such a low amount of carbs? How is it possible to maintain such a diet over long periods of time? This seems to me a really drastic change for the organism, so how can you prevent it from snapping back at you, wanting to get its carbs back and then producing a massive yo-yo effect after you cave in? Wouldn't your insulin reaction to carbs be greater after such a diet? And what is the solid science behind it that we don't need to understand? And why shouldn't we want to understand? How can we appreciate your proposal when we don't understand the rationale behind it? :shocked:
> 
> EDIT: Hmmm... I started researching the subject and I found this:
> Low-Carb and High-Protein Diets: How They Work


Well, I'm glad you're interested but I can't get into it deeply here. I can only point you in interesting directions. I didn't say *you* as in *one *doesn't need to know the science. I meant OP doesn't have to know _why _something works _for _it to work. My experience is that most people don't care or understand science so they wouldn't _want _to know. I just was trying to give some quick advice to OP without writing an essay that would bog down the practical message.

You could live your entire life not eating carbohydrates and be perfectly healthy. Wouldn't your body react stronger to cigarettes if you stopped smoking them for a while? Yes, but when you give up something that is bad for you, you don't plan on going back on it, do you? Not everyone needs to go to 20g forever and some people don't even need to go that low to feel the difference. Anything under 100g is a huge improvement. The solid science is just the biochemical physiology of fat loss. This hour lecture goes over the current mainstream belief and shows why it's just plain unscientific and then gets into the science of fat deposition and regulation in the human body and how it all works. He explains the fat cells, insulin, glucose, ketones, and how it all works. He also explains why so called high cholesterol is meaningless and not a problem. It's really the best starting point for someone seriously interested. The first 50 minutes explain why the calories-in calories-out hypothesis is highly doubtful and can be shown to be highly flawed based on clinical evidence. The next part is adiposity 101 which explains how the body deposits and releases fat from fat cells and why carbohydrates are such a problem.

Gary Taubes Lecture from 2008 on the science of fat regulation
Big Fat Lies with Gary Taubes, 02/06/08 Stevens Institute of Technology

His book 'good calories bad calories' is a very thick highly researched book going over the same thing which is mainly aimed at doctors and intellectuals. He rewrote it for easier reading with a book called 'Why We Get Fat'. 

Interesting article. Diets too high in protein are certainly a problem but a low carbohydrate ketogenic diet is not high protein, it's high in fat and low to moderate in protein with something like 80-90% fat. Low carbohydrate diets don't have to be too high in protein so most of the points can be dismissed. They are arguments against high protein diets not low carbohydrate diets. The assertion that ketosis is a dangerous metabolic state is a blatant lie. Ketoacidosis is dangerous not ketosis. This is when ketones build up in the blood to many times higher than natural diet induced ketosis levels. This is a diabetic condition and the ketones build up even though the person is eating carbohydrates. Interestingly this is why someone with diabetes will lose weight so rapidly. Radically high _glucose _levels in the blood are also dangerous. I love this one:* Ketones can also dull a person's appetite.* It's hilarious. You won't feel starving anymore. The cancer thing is plain false if the argument is that you aren't getting enough vitamins and minerals. You get plenty and you _actually do _eat vegetables.

Ketones even have an antioxidant effect and you can eat plenty of greens and vegetables to get your phyto-nutrients, vitamins and minerals on a ketogenic diet. Cancer cells grow slower or stop growing all together when they have use ketones because their metabolism relies almost exclusively on glucose. Gary Taubes puts forth the argument that in fact carbohydrates give you cancer and he's not the only one to point it out. There are many neurologists and neurosurgeons suggesting the benefits of a ketogenic diet for the brain. Neurologists have been treating children with epilepsy with high fat ketogenic diets for years. They are all fine. We know physiologically you do not need to *eat *carbohydrates. Your body does need carbohydrates but your body can produce as many as it needs through gluconeogenesis. This means carbohydrate is a actually nonessential nutrient by definition.

On the cancer thing:


> *Results*: Within 7 days of initiating the ketogenic diet, blood glucose levels declined to low-normal levels and blood ketones were elevated twenty to thirty fold. Results of PET scans indicated a 21.8% average decrease in glucose uptake at the tumor site in both subjects. One patient exhibited significant clinical improvements in mood and new skill development during the study. She continued the ketogenic diet for an additional twelve months, remaining free of disease progression.


Source: Effects of a ketogenic diet on tumor metabolism an... [J Am Coll Nutr. 1995] - PubMed result

More studies on the effects of ketogenic diets on cancer cells. It's not important but ketones do not give you cancer and in fact help to slow or stunt their growth.
High-fat, Low-carbohydrate Diet Significantly Slows Tumor Growth And Enhances Health In Mice
Targeting energy metabolism in brain cancer with c... [Epilepsia. 2008] - PubMed result
The calorically restricted ketogenic diet, an effe... [Nutr Metab (Lond). 2007] - PubMed result
Role of glucose and ketone bodies in the metabolic... [Br J Cancer. 2003] - PubMed result

I'm the kind of guy who used to eat a block of chocolate and a large packet of doritos and not think anything of it. That's 2000 calories in one sitting. That's was just a snack. I'd have a large pizza for dinner and a large breakfast and lunch while snacking throughout the day. during those days I was always hungry and I felt deprived. I found myself one day stuffing my face crying because I couldn't stop, I wanted to be thin, and though my stomach hurt and I felt sick, I still felt like I needed to eat. If anyone was addicted to carbohydrates, it was me. Today, I'm on a ketogenic diet and I don't even think about carbohydrates. The longer you go without them, the less you even think about them. I don't feel deprived because they don't interest me. How is this possible? Because carbohydrates make you fat which makes you hungry which makes you eat more carbohydrates which makes even hungrier and fatter. If you eat carbohydrates, you will want carbohydrates, if you don't, you won't want them. You won't think about food. You'll go 10 or 12 hours and realize you forgot to eat because you just weren't hungry. When you get hungry you'll have a nice high fat meal and feel fully satisfied. I've never been more satisfied in my life with food. It's like incredible peace in my mind surrounding food and best of all I don't look disgustingly fat anymore even though I have some more progress to make.

You might argue that it's difficult in practice with carbohydrate rich foods everywhere and yes it can be sometimes when your options are limited when you are out or at a party. The point is, if carbohydrates make you fat and sick which is bad for you then you don't eat carbohydrates. The same goes with cigarettes. It can be hard for people who are quitting when people are smoking around them and it's so easy just to have a cigarette. You still wouldn't tell them to just have one or two a day after they have given up for a while. 

I also want to make the point that some people can eat 100g or so a day stay lean and healthy. Everyone has to find out their own bodies tolerance.

It won't make *everyone *thin but it will work for a lot of people and _the leanest you can be is with the least amount of carbs._ At least without feeling deprived and hungry. There are also other things you can do, I believe which involve releasing hormones like human growth hormone which helps to release more fat. For men, lifting weights and gaining muscle is a good way to lower your body fat _percentage _even with the same _total _amount of fat.

Some people who have been fat for a long time reach a point where they have wrecked their metabolisms so much that they are probably past the point of no return. Notice how people are lean when they are younger eating whatever they want and get fatter in their late 20s and early 30s? That's because their bodies have built up resistance to the insulin over all those years eating high carbohydrate diets and their fat regulation is getting disturbed. It's not as most people think 'the metabolism slowing down'. Surely if your metabolism slowed down you'd simply feel less hungry. In your youth your body regulated your energy perfectly and you weren't hungry, now you need to be careful and even be a little hungrier to stay lean? Something is wrong there.

I write all this only to help. Ordinarily, I'd shut up. it's too controversial and people hate science and can't get their heads around the fact that getting fat is a *biological *problem not a *physics equation* problem using the first law of thermodynamics which is simply true but says nothing about _why _people get fat.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

Not angry, one word, grumpy


----------



## Paeter (May 18, 2011)

I don't know how to delete posts, I double posted.


----------



## BeeInTheBonnet (Sep 15, 2010)

@Paeter
Thank you for your reply. I really appreciate posts like that. I may comment on it later, after I read more into your links.


----------



## Paeter (May 18, 2011)

BeeInTheBonnet said:


> @Paeter
> Thank you for your reply. I really appreciate posts like that. I may comment on it later, after I read more into your links.


Thank you very much. I wasn't sure if I should post it. roud:


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Brain needs glucose to function normally. If you have cut carbs too much then your mind is going to be foggy and you'll have moodswings. Find out how many calories you need for this diet, and don't go under that. Get at least 100 g of carbs. Anything less is ridiculous. You can even go a bit higher if you need.. (also depends on your weight).


----------



## The13thGuest (May 3, 2011)

You are cranky from brain fog and not enough energy. I'd say people need at least 250 carb calories. I doubt you're getting that.

Also, if you are doing this diet to lose weight because you are overweight, I suggest drinking way more water and eating a bit more food. Because if you limit yourself so much with food, your body will try to cling to the fat it has in your body already and preserve any more fat or calories that come in. I other words, you might gain a pound or two. 

If you are just doing this to flush your system out of bad food and feel healthy, you should still be drinking more water. I'd say you should take an empty milk gallon, fill it up with water, and drink it through out the day. It's fine if you don't drink it all, but at least try.


----------



## progBOT (May 4, 2011)

You're probably cranky because you're kicking a habit/addiction to that food that you've most likely had for a very long time. I don't think most people look at losing/gaining weight in the right light. Most people just want to look better, and don't realize that their weight is a direct reflection of their lifestyle. So really, you're on a mission to change your lifestyle. You have to *want* to give up that old lifestyle for the new one or you will never succeed. You don't have to go cold turkey and just quit all of the food, but if you eat 5 candy bars a day, maybe lower it to 3 or 2, and do the same for everything else. Then, when you are comfortable with living like that (usually after a few months), cut down to only 1 or maybe one every 2 days.

Also, most overweight people eat when they have anxiety or stress, so you'll probably want to find something else you do to get rid of that stress. Exercising is my go-to for this (if you can't do full on workouts or run yet, then just walk. You'll eventually get there).

More than anything though, you are making a lifestyle change, not just losing weight.


----------



## Monkey King (Nov 16, 2010)

An alternative to your Hershey's bar: 

http://www.dionlabel.com/tl_files/dion/images/Ashley's Blog/fiberoneoats.jpg


I have a sweet tooth and the above satisfied the craving.


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

Aila8 said:


> An alternative to your Hershey's bar:
> 
> http://www.dionlabel.com/tl_files/dion/images/Ashley's Blog/fiberoneoats.jpg
> 
> ...


NO. NO. A MILLION TIMES NO.

My toilet bowl is still scarred from the time I ate 5 of them at once...


----------



## Monkey King (Nov 16, 2010)

Mojo Jojo said:


> NO. NO. A MILLION TIMES NO.
> 
> My toilet bowl is still scarred from the time I ate 5 of them at once...


LMAO. Incentive to just eat half or one. ;P


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

Honestly...I'm not overweight. I'm actually trying to go a bit underweight for my indie film role (reeeeally indie - just us friends who are serious about getting the film out there). I'm playing someone who's a heroin addict, so I need to look the part...

*without* heroin, yes... :laughing:

Birth control pills caused me to balloon up to 135 lbs (at 5'11), but I have such a small frame, I don't have that underweight look that the role necessitates. I'm shooting for 120.

And this is just for the role - I don't want to fuck up my metabolism or brain.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Mojo Jojo said:


> Honestly...I'm not overweight. I'm actually trying to go a bit underweight for my indie film role (reeeeally indie - just us friends who are serious about getting the film out there). I'm playing someone who's a heroin addict, so I need to look the part...
> 
> *without* heroin, yes... :laughing:
> 
> ...


"balloon up to 135 at 5'11"? huh


----------



## Raichan (Jul 15, 2010)

I don't purposely diet when I'm angry. I just am of my own personal opinion I won't look as good when I'm too angry and not doing much to cope with.

Whereas _fasting_, on the other hand, for religious purpose is something I do to calm down anger.

Do I make sense?


----------



## waterviolet (Apr 28, 2010)

Not crabby at all once I found something that works for me. I simply count calories, I can eat what I want but it all has to fit within my limitations. I found that no carb diets, high protein diets, anything that restricts me too much simply doesn't work. BUT, if your calories in are less than your calories out - then you are golden! Of course now I choose instead of eating that Dairy Queen Blizzard, I'd rather have an entire meal and maybe a pudding for dessert.


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

I know for myself, I get irritable if I get overly hungry. For me it isn't as much about depriving myself of certain foods as it is depriving myself of food in general. Perhaps, you aren't eating enough and if you increased your caloric intake to a more reasonable level you might feel better? 

You are actually more likely to succeed in dieting over a long term if you slightly decrease your daily caloric intake rather than doing it drastically.


----------

